# More 7C Maglites.........



## willrx (Apr 4, 2007)

Just scored 2 more 7C Maglites. Brand new in the boxes. 
The box is dated 1987 and these have the larger recessed tailcap for a spare bulb.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you just pay over $200 for those?


----------



## carbine15 (Apr 4, 2007)

You know what you should do... cut them down to one cell each and post pictures here. There'll be screaming all over the world.


----------



## willrx (Apr 4, 2007)

ABTOMAT, 
Yes, just under that. Saved some on shipping by buying 2. The link to the store in Switzerland is real. Very nice folks to deal with. They even shipped the lights with brand new batteries. Shipping was roughly 2 and 1/2 weeks.

carbine15,
I love the humor on this forum-it keeps me coming back.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 4, 2007)

That's quite something.


----------



## willrx (Apr 4, 2007)

It's something alright, just ask my wife..........


----------



## Trashman (Apr 5, 2007)

willrx said:


> ABTOMAT,
> Yes, just under that. Saved some on shipping by buying 2. The link to the store in Switzerland is real. Very nice folks to deal with. They even shipped the lights with brand new batteries. Shipping was roughly 2 and 1/2 weeks.




:thinking: eh heh, link?


----------



## willrx (Apr 5, 2007)

This link, originally posted by molite:


----------



## willrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry, it's this one:
http://shop.waffenzimmermann.ch/cat...38_70&osCsid=fdff82a103bb85bdfbdac339cd881ab1


----------



## Trashman (Apr 6, 2007)

Will, how long did it take for the 7C's to arrive? I just copied you and ordered two. I hope they're in stock!


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Apr 6, 2007)

I just ordered two as well 

I hope they have enough in stock.

20 years old, I think its time these were brought up to date, So, what mods do we have planned for these.

I'm thinking of making one a 21V -18.5V beast.

Anybody know any lamps, eg. osram, that will run well inbetween 21V and 18.5V?


----------



## willrx (Apr 6, 2007)

Shipping took roughly 2 weeks. Ordered 3/15 arrived 3/30. Not sure how many they have in stock but the shop owners were very kind with any inquiry I had along the way.

As far as modding, be very careful. I'm pretty sure we won't have many more opportunities to buy brand new 7C's. CPF member Mad Maxabeam is very enlightened with regard to voltage, lamps, etc. Maybe he can suggest a few things.

I would like to thank molite for originally posting the link, otherwise we may never have known about these.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 6, 2007)

I won't be doing any permanent mods. 7 NiMh cells, a metal reflector and a potted wa1111 or ROP will do just fine.

Thanks for the link, BTW. (even though, you did just make me spend $176 bucks!)


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Apr 6, 2007)

Neither will I,

I will probably Rop one like you say, and for the other I will probably use another "C" switch and add a kiu socket, boro lense, 4 26700 cells and whatever lamp that can handle the 21V start up, and still look good on 18.5 volts.

I have westwing lamps that can handle 19.3V hot of the charger on 15 Nimh 2/3rd cells, so I will test one on that, and also try some others.


----------



## willrx (Apr 6, 2007)

Those are great ideas. Please stay in touch with your findings. I'm sure the folks in Switzerland are scratching there heads:thinking: at the sudden interest.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Apr 6, 2007)

You could fit 6 AW C's in there (they're a little long)


----------



## icantsee (Apr 6, 2007)

Raoul_Duke,

You mentioned 26700 cells, are you working with emolis from a Milwaukee cordless pack?
John


----------



## Trashman (Apr 6, 2007)

When you guys ordered, did you get an auto confirmation or anything? Nothing here, yet. I also sent an message asking them how many they had in stock, but haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## willrx (Apr 6, 2007)

They may be on vacation for the Easter holiday-just a thought. I did get an order confirmation BTW.


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 7, 2007)

willrx -

Nice. 20 year old mint, vintage 7C. Gee. When I type it my credit cards rattle. This is going to bug me. 

Are you guys buying 2 to get an actual break on shipping or to spread the shipping over total cost so that each unit ships for less?

Trashman -

I've instaflashed a ROP bulb on 7 IB1400 high discharge 2/3 A cells so be careful. I guess it would depend on what type of cells you use. I have another idea for you. I know for a fact that WA1166 works great on 10 high discharge IB1200 cells. (11 AA is the usual recommendation). 9 GP2200 cells fit in a Mag 6C a little tight. So 10 4/5 C cells should fit in your Mag 7C just about perfectly. The WA1166 would be running a little over spec with about 1 hour of runtime.

Also, 8 Elite or IB SC cells would fit perfectly. I can't remember which lamps use 8 cells for HotWires but that would drive a WA1185 at spec for about an hour and 10 minutes of runtime.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 7, 2007)

you guys are certifiable


----------



## Trashman (Apr 7, 2007)

Icebreak said:


> Are you guys buying 2 to get an actual break on shipping or to spread the shipping over total cost so that each unit ships for less?



Basically. 1 for $109, or two for $176. The numbers made me buy two. Heck, I almost starting thinking 4, but I hurried (on purpose) and submitted the order before I could decide.

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll probably just buy regular ol' NiMh C cells, nothing high current. It probably won't be as bright, but I might just use a wa1274, which I've already got.


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks, Trashman.



Trashman said:


> Basically. 1 for $109, or two for $176. The numbers made me buy two. Heck, I almost starting thinking 4, but I hurried (on purpose) and submitted the order before I could decide.



I see. $88.00 is a lot better than $109.00



Trashman said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll probably just buy regular ol' NiMh C cells, nothing high current. It probably won't be as bright, but I might just use a wa1274, which I've already got.



I like that idea. Depending on the cell easily 2hrs+ runtime. And I have some WA1274s. I gotta stop reading this thread!


----------



## willrx (Apr 7, 2007)

What kind of output can be expected with the 1274-w/regular nimh's? Thanks.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 7, 2007)

willrx said:


> What kind of output can be expected with the 1274-w/regular nimh's? Thanks.




Good question! I don't have any numbers available, but it's still going to be pretty darn bright. Maybe, somebody that knows will chime in. I bet Bwaites or FM knows. I'm going to guess 600 bulb lumens.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Apr 7, 2007)

AHHH!!! the pain!!! I got a weird email from the site I ordered two &C's, and It said this;

"Good day, 
best one thanks for your order, unfortunately I have only a Maglites, am I that to send? 
Yours sincerely Vreni Kohler"

What do you think "A" means?

Hopefully He has atleast 1, or "a" mag 7C for me, I had to many plans, and yep that included emolis


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 7, 2007)

Using their re-rater 1274 is specked at 7.2V giving 552.92 bLu. (bulb lumens)

At 1.20V x 7 = 8.4V it re-rates to 948.366 bLu.

Accounting for loss 948.366 bLu x 65% (that's what a lot of guys say you lose) renders *616 tLu*. (torch lumens)

Re-rating WA 01274-U to 8.4 Volts.


----------



## KROMATICS (Apr 7, 2007)

If anyone ends up with a extra 7C Maglite they don't need let me know.


----------



## willrx (Apr 7, 2007)

Raoul Duke,
Don't fret, Vreni is the one who kept in touch with me also, probably one of the shop owners. I believe she was saying she had only one 7C. Send her an email to clarify. 1 is still better than none. Make your question very plain (easier to translate) as I think they speak Swiss-German in that area.

Kromatics,
Sure thing.

Icebreak,
Thanks for the info. Is this the most reasonable setup for this light?


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 7, 2007)

The math seems to indicate it is very reasonable and should be successful.

I suppose I would lean more toward the 1166 just because I like this lamp's efficacy, beam and lowish amperage rating. It's got a good life rating too. If you go to that link I posted and start deleting parts of the address right to left you can see all the WA lamps with stats and specs. You can also edit the address to use thier re-rater on lamps that don't have a re-rater button by plugging in the lamp number and/or the voltage. Here's a link to all the lamps to make it easier to see them.  LINK

Like this:

http://www blah blah action=rerate&V2=*8.40*&L2=2.91907830970456&adj=5&partnumber=*01274-U*

I would be interested to see what a Radio Shack KPR118 7.2V 700mA lamp would do. It's got a big fat filament and when properly driven renders a more full hotspot than the Mag 6 cell lamps. No mods would be necessary. Maybe a back-up tailcap lamp for very long runtime?

Looks like I snoozed and and loozed on this deal. It will be fun to see what you guys do with these beauties though. Good snag, gentlemen.


----------



## download (Apr 7, 2007)

My 7C was installed protected Li-ion 18650 x5 with Axial Bi-pin 12V 35W. But it is only slightly brighter than 2C unprotected Li-ion 18650 x2 with Bi-pin 6V 20W. I think I will change it to multi-Cree later.


----------



## Niteowl (Apr 7, 2007)

greenlight said:


> you guys are certifiable


:laughing:


----------



## Trashman (Apr 8, 2007)

willrx said:


> Raoul Duke,
> Don't fret, Vreni is the one who kept in touch with me also, probably one of the shop owners. I believe she was saying she had only one 7C. Send her an email to clarify. 1 is still better than none. Make your question very plain (easier to translate) as I think they speak Swiss-German in that area.
> 
> Kromatics,
> ...




I'm actually fretting, a little! It seems my credit card did not work, although, the order went through. I don't have any explanation why the card didn't work, it should, but anyway, my order is still in the "processing" phase. The thing is, they already told me that they only had the two that I ordered. I thought, maybe I needed to reorder them with a different card. This time, there was only 1 available. Hmmmm...now, how could there be one available if they told me I got the last two? I hope they save them for me. Their original reply in English didn't translate very well, so I told them to reply in German and that I'd use a translator to translate. Still, though, I don't think the communication was completely clear, but after having Kiessling translate, it looks like I was understanding them, unfortunately, and my card did not work. That really doesn't make sense, though, because the card is good! What card did you guys use to pay? It wouldn't take my Visa, but the Discover processed, although I was told it didn't work, afterwards. I tried ordering the "last one" (hope I still get two!) with a Mastercard.


----------



## willrx (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the mixup. When I shared my story I had no idea how many lights were in stock or what forms of payment they accepted. Keep us posted.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, Kiessling formulated a good translated message for me, which I just sent them. Hopefully, it'll clear everything up (after he translates their reply! (Thanks Bernie!)). The thing is, their system did accept my card, but I was informed afterwards that it was no good. Strange. I wonder if it's possible that my credit card company flagged the purchase, being that it's being made in another country or something? I don't get it, but hopefully, I soon will!

Will, do you mind telling me which card they accepted?


----------



## will (Apr 8, 2007)

If the company is Waffen-Zimmermann - I had a problem with a credit card, It was due to the fact that it was an out of country purchase, read into that possible fraud. They tried to get approval 3 times, which is like putting money on hold. The transaction never did go through, The 3 appovals go away after a few days. No one told me there was a problem until I called the Credit Card company to see if there was a charge. I ended up sending them cash - US dollars. After all was said and done the cash saved me about $25 - I did get what I ordered, it took awhile though.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 8, 2007)

I should have offered to send them cash, too. I only offered paypal in the last message Bernie translated for me. I'll have to let them know. Fortunately, I found out there was a problem, immediately. Google translator does come in handy! Time to send another message.


----------



## will (Apr 8, 2007)

Keep in mind - cash through the mail is a risky deal. I bought a few HO trains from German sellers on EBAY - they all wanted cash - Euros. If you send cash, don't lump all the bills together in the envelope. I used number 10 envelopes, 1 and 1/3 sheets of regular paper, that gives 2 sheets on either side of the cash, and I spread the cash in the envelope so it did not look like cash in there. I was very fortunate in that I had no problems with any of the deals.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 8, 2007)

So, did you send cash American, or Euros, to Zimmermann Waffen? I would think a travelers check would be ok, too, but I'll have to see. What ever they want is what they'll get!


----------



## will (Apr 8, 2007)

Trashman said:


> So, did you send cash American, or Euros, to Zimmermann Waffen? I would think a travelers check would be ok, too, but I'll have to see. What ever they want is what they'll get!



They took US dollars. I am not sure about travelers checks. I remember they did not want a regular US check.


----------



## willrx (Apr 8, 2007)

I used a Mastercard.


----------



## sysadmn (Apr 10, 2007)

willrx said:


> Saved some on shipping by buying 2.



Sounds like my wife's reasoning. She's saved me so much money there's nothing left to buy flashlights with!


----------



## willrx (Apr 10, 2007)

Any updates on the ordering process?


----------



## Trashman (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, sort of. I'm waiting for Kiessling to translate, more clearly, their latest reply, but what I got from Google Translate is that they're holding them for me, until I can get payment to them.


----------



## willrx (Apr 15, 2007)

What's going on with your order? Hopefully, on the way.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, there's been some kind of confusion, I think. I first placed the order for 2, and the card didn't work. Then, I placed a second one, for the last one that website showed they had, which, they eventually said they didn't have the light for. I had told them to combine the orders, so I could save on shipping, but they said they only had two lights, but my card for the original order (for 2) didn't work. I told them to use the card # from the second order to pay for the first (after they told me they accept Mastercard, AMEX, and Visa (my visa didn't work, originally, though). Well, I see the charge on my card, but it's only for the second order, which is only for 1. Hoping they haven't sent only one write, I've, since, written them, tell them to charge me the difference, because I definitely want both lights. They did, in fact, expressly tell me that both of their remaining lights were reserved for me--I just can't figure out why they'd charge me for only one. They haven't replied yet; they may be off for the weekend.

My fingers are crossed! Hopefully, I won't have to pay shipping, twice.


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 17, 2007)

Other than being out of production, what makes these special? Are they particularly good for anything ?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 17, 2007)

Nothing so exceptional that it's worth the price as far as I know. I'm starting to regret passing on ones that've popped up on eBay in the $30+ range, though.


----------



## willrx (Apr 17, 2007)

Oddly enough, I agree with ABTOMAT. I just wanted them and gambled on the opportunity to buy.


----------



## willrx (Apr 23, 2007)

Any order updates? How's it going?


----------



## Trashman (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, I think I'm a little disappointed, unless they made a mistake and are sending me a free one. I've got several emails from them saying that they've got two 7c lights that are reserved for me. So, I see I was only charged for one and I emailed them. They told me that the light has already shipped and that they didn't have any more. I've got "helped" from three different people. I'm wondering if the last guy shipped my order without realizing I actually had two reserved--maybe, he didn't really know what was going on. Anyway, I'm just going to wait till it arrives. I think, I may just have to live with only one, but I really wished I'd have gotten two. I've been debating whether to email them about the other that was supposed to be reserved for me, including, in the email, copies of their previous messages saying that they definitely had two reserved for me. I don't know... At least, I know there is 1 on the way.


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> You could fit 6 AW C's in there (they're a little long)


 
I like this idea

I wonder how much voltage you need to get an electric shock?


----------



## willrx (Apr 24, 2007)

Trashman,
Well congrats anyway. One is better than none. Did the other member who ordered have any luck?


----------



## willrx (May 3, 2007)

Trashman,
Anything new?


----------



## Trashman (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, it came and love it. Unfortunately, I only managed to get one. I've been debating whether or not to ask them about the other one, but part of the incentive to buy two was getting them both cheaper. I was thinking that I could sell one of them on eBay, and make enough profit to either get mine for free, or at least cheap, but I think I'm just going to cool it on all the money spending and be happy with the one I got. I was even thinking of selling this one, because I was a little annoyed that despite have three emails from them saying that 2 are reserved for me, was eventually told there were no more. I don't know what happened, but I think it had to do with 3 different people answering my emails, and the last guy not really knowing what was up with my order.

I really like it a lot. It's still in it's box, however. I can't decide, do I just toss the box, or do I keep it, incase I ever need to sell it? Logic says to keep it, but I don't know: a 7C maglite kinda provides a certain kind of security; Like if blinding an intruder doesn't work, by the time they get close enough to get me, they're be too blind to see an aluminum club headed towards them. You know, it's sort of like a two-in-one thing. Not to mention, it's really cool. Two would have been nice, though. If I had decided to keep both, I could have had one to baby, and one to bully.

I haven't tried it yet, BTW. 

And....A BIG, BIG thanks to Bernie Kiessling for helping to translate them and myself, to and from German (many times)!!


----------



## willrx (May 4, 2007)

I recommend keeping the box. If you do decide to discard it, I'll pay the shipping and handling if you'll send it to me. Congrats on receiving a nice, rare light. Should you decide to sell the light, keep me in mind for that also. Enjoy.


----------



## sysadmn (May 4, 2007)

For what it's worth, a beat-up 7D just went for $90 shipped on eBay. I bid on it just for the description:




rufbird said:


> I bought this centuries ago. I believe that these are no longer in production or special order only. It is a flashlight of monumental proportions. If you have ever had fantasies of clubbing an elephant or water buffalo into submission, this is exactly what you need. Four pounds and 21 and 3/4 inches(D cell x7). This will come complete with batteries and bub, in functional condition. The elbow brace is your responsibility.


 
I chickened out at $50. It's here, but you might have to be logged in to eBay to view it. If it doesn't work, go to Advanced Search, click Completed Listings and "Title and Descriptions" , and search for "rare maglite".


----------



## souptree (May 4, 2007)

Some of the best advice I've ever seen on CPF came from PSM in one of the Ti McGizmo threads:

Take it outside. Drop it. Roll it down the driveway. There. Now you can use it.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 5, 2007)

How does the 7C [email protected] compare to a 6D [email protected]? Does anybody know where I can find information like the length, width, weight, run time, lumens and lux of the 7C or 6D [email protected]?


----------



## willrx (May 5, 2007)

CPF member ABTOMAT has a lot of knowledge in this area.


----------



## Trashman (May 19, 2007)

Well, I finally modded my 7C. I stuck an FM--MOP, I believe--reflector with the small hole, a potted WA1274, which fortunately, is very well centered and works perfectly with the small holed reflector (if the potted bulbs aren't perfectly centered, they may rub on the reflector hole, (especially when trying to focus) which is just big enough for them to fit through. Also, I added a Borofloat lens. For the juice, I'm using Eneloops! I figured Eneloops would definitely be the way to go, since, even though I won't be using this light much, I do want it to be ready to go whenever I might want it. I bought some of those AA to C adapters off of ebay for this. AA Eneloops in place of the C batteries really lightens it's up a lot (batter up!). I first tried the stock PR-20 bulb, so I could make a good comparison. Actually, there is no comparison, the WA1274 is *SO* much brighter and appears to be as white as can be (of course, I might change my mind about that, if I were to bring out an LED for tint comparison). I imagine the difference in output between stock and modded is the difference between a Minimag Incan and a Minimag 3AA. The difference in output is HUGE, and I just love the MOP reflector.

Oddly, I put the newly modded light back into it's plastic box! (with batteries, mods and all)


----------



## Icebreak (May 19, 2007)

I'm glad you put it back in the box so you can ship it me. I can't seem to find your PayPal addy though.

Just kidding 'cause I'm a little envious.

I like the idea of the 1 AA to 1 C adaptors using eneloops. Easy to feed, ready when you need it and yes, bat speed will be better than 7C NiMhs.

Congratulations, Trashman. You may be the only one in the world that has this excellent set-up.


----------



## willrx (May 19, 2007)

Congrats Trashman, glad your happy.


----------



## thomashct (Apr 28, 2008)

anyone here would like to sell a 7C maglite?


----------



## willrx (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry, not yet.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 28, 2008)

willrx said:


> Sorry, not yet.



You mean to say that you actually think the day will come when you'll want to sell them?


----------



## willrx (Apr 29, 2008)

Sure, but not any time soon.


----------



## Cydonia (May 1, 2008)

thomashct said:


> anyone here would like to sell a 7C maglite?




Good luck on the quest. Willrx has an iron grip monopoly on the last remaining 7C's :devil:
7C must command a very high price nowadays... any guesses? $150? More?


----------



## Raoul_Duke (May 2, 2008)

Dont know What i got my first one for... Totally new in box and Mint...Probably arround $100

I bought a realy battered one for around $80, Still functional though, and then a week later a used but good condition, with just a few chips and nicks for around $70.

The beaten up one is loaded with 5 emoli, and various high end osram lamps, and is a real monster... the other two are hibernating, untill I mod them :naughty:


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (May 14, 2008)

Damn, what's so special about those 7C's? Yes, they aren't produced anymore and yes, their battery compartment is five centimeter longer then that from the 6C. But the batterycompartment of the 6D is still a centimeter longer and much wider. And costs only about $40... :naughty:


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 14, 2008)

jcvjcvjcvjcv said:


> Damn, what's so special about those 7C's? Yes, they aren't produced anymore and yes, their battery compartment is five centimeter longer then that from the 6C. But the batterycompartment of the 6D is still a centimeter longer and much wider. And costs only about $40... :naughty:


I personally don't like any of the "D" maglites longer than 3D because of their size. My favorite mag size is 4C, and having a longer "C" maglite IMHO would just be a cool novelty more than anthing else. Here would be my preference, from favorite to elast favorite:

Also, for running things like Emoli cells, or AW C-Cells, long C hosts are perfect as that's what is needed to get into the 5-6 cell territory necessary for the high power (>100W) incan lamps. While those batteries can fit in a 6D, I personally hate battery compartments that are filled with "magic air" or PVC piping, when a narrower tube will give me the same runtime, with also less weight.


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 14, 2008)

jcvjcvjcvjcv said:


> Damn, what's so special about those 7C's? Yes, they aren't produced anymore and yes, their battery compartment is five centimeter longer then that from the 6C. But the batterycompartment of the 6D is still a centimeter longer and much wider. And costs only about $40... :naughty:



Collecting interest recently took off due to increased discussion on places like CPF. A few years ago I was passing on 7C eBay auctions for under $40 because they seemed overpriced.


----------



## willrx (May 14, 2008)

ABTOMAT,
Thanks for your input-always greatly appreciated.:wave:


----------



## Gene (May 15, 2008)

My over 20 year old 6C Mag converted to ROP is still serving me well. The thing I like about the old Mags is the aluminum is thicker than the new ones. 

I'm with ABTOMAT. CPF and other forums sure have escalated the prices of these. I too passed on several of the 7C's awhile back because they were hitting $50.00. 

CPF and others have also escalated the prices of even run of the mill vintage flashlights. I used to pick up old lights for a song and upgrade them just for fun. Now, it's almost impossible as everyone it seems is having bidding wars on them.

I'm not whining because if old lights increase in value, so be it. It was just nice to get the vintage lights for cheap and upgrade them. If I had one of these 7C's, I'd use the hell out of it!


----------



## willrx (May 15, 2008)

Gene,
Thanks for sharing. I missed out on those days you and ABTOMAT (and others) are referring to. Nevertheless, the recent surge in popularity has given newcomers (or at least newercomers) like me an enjoyable hobby-learning alot too along the way. Feel free to post a picture of your 6C if you wish-I welcome the opportunity to see these older Mags in different forms. Thanks again.


----------



## Gene (May 15, 2008)

willrix,
I totally agree and whatever something is worth to someone, well, that's what it's worth! I'm glad you're learning as I know I still am. 

Here's the old 20+ year 6C which has been converted to a ROP:


----------



## Gene (May 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, I also wanted to say, forget the rise of prices in old Maglites which in the grand scheme of things aren't all that bad. 

Years ago, I had a bunch of Surefire lights that I purchased in the middle '80's. One was the original Surefire 6, (or 6C), which is now known as the 6P. It was mint and in the original plastic case with the original sheath. I sold it here on CPF for $35.00 way back when. I just recently saw one sell for over $650.00! Now that's a rise in price!


----------



## Icebreak (May 15, 2008)

Whoa, Gene, that's one BA 6C ROP. My 5C ROP looks a little puny in comparison. I've been meaning to fashion one of those Navy knot cord wraps on it but it still has a NiteEyes that I find to be quite useful. I really like my two 6Cs (1166 and 1185) and I use one of them every night. 6Cs are beautiful to me.

But mint 7Cs? Will, those are just knuckle dragging useless and butt ugly to boot. Tell you what. Because you're such a nice guy and I'm such a nice guy I'm willing to help you out. Go ahead and send those stupid sticks to me. I'll send you, oh, let's say 10 bucks a piece. I'll even pay the shipping. Then soon the living nightmare of owning those bundlesome bats will fade and become a distant, painless memory. How's that sound...buddy?


----------



## Gunnerboy (May 15, 2008)

Sorry for going OT fellas, but do you remember AW's 10-D light w/3-inch head?

He says he doesn't have time to mod it yet, but he is looking for a suitable reflector..

Gary


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 15, 2008)

I need to get updated pictures of my collection one of these days. Over 80 now.


----------



## willrx (May 15, 2008)

Gene,
Thanks-Very Nice Indeed!

Icebreak,
I'll consider your offer. That would certainly take a load off.

ABTOMAT,
I and several others would beg to see new pictures of your collection. Please consider it.

Thanks for keeping this real gentlemen.


----------



## Trashman (May 15, 2008)

willrx said:


> ABTOMAT,
> I and several others would beg to see new pictures of your collection. Please consider it.



oh oh oh oh oh oh, pleeeeeeeeaaaaasseeeee!


----------

